# sick Guppy & endlers(i think)---HELP!



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just got a huge load of fish of a trading post site (my parents brought them with them down today since they came to visit). My friends and I plant to split the fish. There are about 20 + guppies/endlers. I guess I got riped of as I was told they were all guppies and the picture I seen were actually guppies. I did get a couple female guppies. I was a little disappointed that they were mostly endlers(mostly clear with bright pink green spots) but figure for what I paid..it was worth getting the 3 tetras, a platy and coupe nice female guppies out of it. I noticed that 4 of the fish(that I could see)s had crooked/zig zag spine. What causes this? Is this a defect or a sickness? Also, is it passed down from generation to generation? I have the 4 that are disfigured in a seperate tank and am not sure what to do with them..one is a full blow prego guppy. I also received lots of fry..could they possibly end up like that or would I be able to tell right away if their spines are messed up??:?:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sometimes I get fish that are born with deformed spines and it means absolutely nothing other than they are slighly bent. They go on to live full lives and reproduce normal babies.
You can always see what shape fry the dformed prego female produces and if they have deformities you can let the bigger fish in your 55 gallon have them as a live treat.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes this does happen, it becomes more common defects when the fish have been inbred, most people Cull this type of fish, it can make them more suspticle to disease I suspect, as their deformaties can stress them more easily then normal fish.


----------

